# Padilla Obsidian Padilla Obsidian Cigar Review - A Terrible Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar was a huge dissapointment. The wrapper has a dye job that comes off on your lips and fingers, and the burn was horrible, it tunneled and...

Read the full review here: Padilla Obsidian Padilla Obsidian Cigar Review - A Terrible Cigar


----------

